# if labs normal, feeling well, why more synthroid



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

hl
"l-had a TT and been on 100 synthroid since and have been feeling well. Doctor wants to increase dosage to 112 to kill off thyroid cells-my labs are normal, so I worry how I might feel on a higher dose perhaps more hyper with paplitations, irritability, but lose weight?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the numbers available?

By normal, I presume he means the numbers are in range. However, for thyca people, you need that TSH suppressed, which means you'll want to get it as low as possible without you feeling symptomatic. I'll post the suppression guidelines when I get to my office, but most of us now fall out of range (on the low side) and feel pretty good. Certainly, you'll have to be self-aware of your symptoms and keep on touch with your doctor, but it sounds like he's doing the right thing.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here you go:

http://thyca.org/tsh-suppression.htm

My surgeon likes to see the TSH around 0.1-0.3, optimally. My last TSH was at 0.5, which he said was fine, but would hope it would come down a little bit more, if possible.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Right...it's for TSH suppression. Just echoing what the others have said.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crimebuff said:


> hl
> "l-had a TT and been on 100 synthroid since and have been feeling well. Doctor wants to increase dosage to 112 to kill off thyroid cells-my labs are normal, so I worry how I might feel on a higher dose perhaps more hyper with paplitations, irritability, but lose weight?


It would be great to see your lab results w/ the ranges! And what was the reason for your TT?


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

My TSH was 1.76 and I have thyroid cancer-pappillary-how long dooes it take to feel the effects of an increased synthroid dose?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It varies. Some poeple seem to feel it within a few days or a couple of weeks. Some take longer. If it was a small increase, you may not feel it at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to feel it within ~72 hours. But, yeah, you may not even notice it at all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crimebuff said:


> My TSH was 1.76 and I have thyroid cancer-pappillary-how long dooes it take to feel the effects of an increased synthroid dose?


Yes; TSH has to be suppressed to help prevent the reoccurance of cancer.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Re-test in 6 weeks and next rime insist they run a FT-4 and FT-3 along with the TSH.

I never felt well until I added Cytomel and once i did and got to my current labs in which my TSH is 0.

Since you feel well with a TSH you should be using the Free labs to help with your dosing in case an increase in your Synthroid makes you feel hyper.


----------

